
Ask HN: How do you blog in 2018? - josephmx
What do you use to blog in 2018? Ghost? WP? Something else?
======
paulwithap
I use Medium sporadically, and I think it's a good platform to use if you
don't already have an audience, since it's easy to repost to larger
publications and gain distribution.

Once you gain an audience, or if you already have one, then using an open
source platform is the way to go.

WordPress is probably the best choice, since the ecosystem is just so much
larger than anything else out there. I would really suggest finding a managed
service over deploying it on an ec2 instance or something. Security is a
constant battle on WordPress sites, and it's just better to have someone else
deal with that.

If you don't care about distribution or growing an audience and are just
blogging for fun, then something like Hugo might be a good choice.

------
kaushalmodi
I write my posts[0] in Org mode[1], export them to Markdown using ox-hugo[2],
publish to HTML using Hugo[3], and deploy the site over HTTPS using
Netlify[4].

[0]: [https://scripter.co](https://scripter.co)

[1]: [https://orgmode.org/](https://orgmode.org/)

[2]: [https://ox-hugo.scripter.co/](https://ox-hugo.scripter.co/)

[3]: [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

[4]: [https://www.netlify.com/](https://www.netlify.com/)

------
Huhty
We use self-hosted WP. I find it's the most flexible option.

------
mindcrime
Self-hosted Apache Roller.

------
wpmoradi
also curious on this!!!

